# Good program for making photo collage?



## rob91 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have photoshop 7 and realize I can accomplish a collage in that, I was just curious as to whether or not there is a simpler program to work with. Thanks.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 22, 2008)

you can try and use one of those scrap booking programs, ive never used one but seems like it would work, search it up on google


----------



## jbushee (Nov 24, 2008)

Scrapbooking is an option, but learn Photoshop, and you can do so much more than just a collage.

PS is good stuff...


----------



## eminart (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't understand.  What kind of collage and how could it be done any better than PS?


----------



## jessicasmith (Nov 28, 2008)

rob91 said:


> I have photoshop 7 and realize I can accomplish a collage in that, I was just curious as to whether or not there is a simpler program to work with. Thanks.


 
Photo Collage Studio is hot and easy to use.
I highly recommend it.

Link to its official website

Hope it helps.


----------

